# Glentworth's/ Clentworths Insect Powder



## bloodhoundpa (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info on Glentworth's Insect Powder bottle. I found one at an auction yesterday and put it on ebay as Clentworths.  Because of your post I was able to correctly list it. It appears to be a rare bottle with an interesting history Thank you! Great site.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 19, 2015)

I assume this was to the forum-operators who built the site, and for whomever posted a thread on the topic, but I just wanna say.... *Welcome!  *


----------



## bloodhoundpa (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you! I find this whole site very interesting.


----------



## bloodhoundpa (Apr 2, 2015)

It's back on ebay again as the bidder never paid. Thanks.


----------

